# créer un groupe pour mail sur ipad2



## SAPOR (19 Juillet 2014)

comment faire le ; sur ipad 2


----------



## adixya (19 Juillet 2014)

Un groupe de quoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2014)

sans doute ca: envoi de message à un groupe de destinataires

en fait c'est simple et fonctionne assez comme sur mac

soit créer un groupe dans le carnet
et dans le champ de Mail *A * bouton + et  taper au nom du groupe dans la liste groupes
(ne pas oublier de   confirmer  chaque entrée par un tap dessus)

soit dans Mail champ* A*  , bouton +et  naviguer dans la liste complete de contacts  et taper à chaque nom selectionné

(pas besoin  de dactylographier le";"  )


----------



## lineakd (20 Juillet 2014)

@sapor, avec l'app contactsxl...


----------

